# Forum Home Renovation Heating & Cooling  Vulcan Powerhouse 80- need help with fault on startup

## Mixmaster

G'day fellas, just a query on my Vulcan branded, Powerhouse 80 model central heating unit. I went to switch it on, following all the standard instructions, and it will not ignite or start the heating sequence. The fault code directory on the panel points toward a fault that it calls : fault 3 (green led flashes 3 times then red led flashes for 10 seconds & repeats pattern continuously) "combustion air pressure system failure" is the description on the panel for this fault.  
My question is, can I reset or check anything before having to call out a service agent?
It's frustrating, as we've just moved in after having tenants in here for 11 months, now we're finding all these "little" problems  :Annoyed:  
Any help would be appreciated! 
Cheers, Mike  :Rolleyes:

----------


## elkangorito

The only info I could find that vaguely resembles your system is at the below link;  http://www.ilecheating.com.au/entry_...try_frames.asp 
then click on "Comfort Control Remote Thermostat - Powerhouse" to download a manual, which may be of some use. Check the last page for info. 
If I was in your shoes, I'd try reseting it.

----------


## Mixmaster

Thanks for the links & advice, been to that website before I jumped on here though. There's a reset button on the circuit board, which I've tried and also tried holding it down for 5 secs just to see if it would change anything- but to no avail... Also tried the reset button on the wall touchpad with the same result.  :No:  
I'm picking that there's a dodgy connection or even that something's blocked, given that the error signal reads as "combustion air pressure system failure" on the diagnosis panel. Is there something I can do or do a basic test on??  
Mike  :Rolleyes:

----------


## elkangorito

> Thanks for the links & advice, been to that website before I jumped on here though. There's a reset button on the circuit board, which I've tried and also tried holding it down for 5 secs just to see if it would change anything- but to no avail... Also tried the reset button on the wall touchpad with the same result.  
> I'm picking that there's a dodgy connection or even that something's blocked, given that the error signal reads as "combustion air pressure system failure" on the diagnosis panel. Is there something I can do or do a basic test on??  
> Mike

  The only other thing you could try is to disconnect the unit from its' power supply (circuit breaker) & leave it off for 10 minutes then turn it back on.

----------


## Mixmaster

Thanks for the advice, I'll try it tomorrow when the missus is off the computer  :Biggrin:

----------


## Mixmaster

Still no joy, turned the power off at mains and pulled batteries out of the wall touchpad as suggested. After doing all that, the fan still comes on, I cant hear any ignition spark sequence- as it has no manual ignition (fully automated by the looks  :Frown: ). Bloody thing... agghhh! 
Father in law to be may have a look at it this w/e, he's fairly switched on with these things. 
Any other suggestions guys? 
Mike  :Rolleyes:

----------


## thatirwinfella

if a fault code is present and doesn't go away when you reset it, it's a very strong indicator that the fault is still there. 
read the manual in its entirety to try find the phrase "combustion air pressure system" and try find the physical location of it. It may be something as simple as a loose connection or a blockage, or it may warrant a service call.  
if it's still under warranty, don't try fix anything yourself, as the unit will no longer be under warranty.  
remember, the longer you delay in making the call, the longer it will take until the unit is fixed.

----------


## droog

The installation instructions for this model contain a small section on the function of the unit on startup:
"When the comfort control calls for heat, the combustion fan commences operation. When air pressure at the burner reaches required level the pressure switch closes. A purge time of ten seconds elapses, then power is switched to the hot surface igniter." 
There is little other information in the instructions and it does not contain a physical diagram. 
If you are confident to look for yourself I would open the access panel and find out if the combustion fan is starting up and the pressure switch is not closing (blocked tube, faulty switch etc) or if the combustion fan is not starting up at all (faulty motor or relay etc). 
From previous statement it sounds like the combustion fan is starting up and I would be looking for a perished or loose tube running to the pressure switch or possibly a faulty switch. 
If not confident I would be calling a service agent. 
Dave. :Smilie:

----------


## Dave P

Hi Guys, 
I have a powerhouse 80 as well and have fault 7, (Ignition Failure)
Cant really find any data on these units not even from Vulcan.
I did do some investigating and found that the pressure sensing line into the combustion chaimber was not sealed correctly and would have been leaking combustion pressure, I have sealed that now and will test unit again soon, 
wondering if anyone has had simmilar problems??

----------


## bricks

Combustion pressure fault, usually means the fan is not working, some times they just need a clean because they get rather heavy when covered in dust and wont spin. Could also be a blockage of dust from fan to heater, try a vacum in there. 
Ignition failures are usually one of three things  The hot surface igniter has burnt outthe flame failure saftey mechanism has burnt outthe unit has overheated and blown a single use overtemperature cutout switch ( much like a fuse)IMHO these things should only be serviced by a good service agent, if they malfunction and don't work correctly the consequences can be deadly, including filling your house up with carbon monoxide as you sleep, or starting a fire within your wall cavity.

----------


## johnc

I'd be getting out a gas bloke to give it a clean and service. It's probably due for one anyway and if you stuff it up fiddling you will only cost yourself more in the long run. I've got an early Vulcan C80, without the fancy thermostat and if the unit is similar they tend to be cheapish to repair until they pack it in for good. Ours is 25 years old and still going strong.

----------


## Mixmaster

G'day Fella's, thanks for all the advice, haven't been back on here for a lil' bit...
We have had it fixed by a knowledgeable heating & cooling bloke from the local paper. He said it had blocked suction tubes, no 240V supply through the pressure switch, dirty contacts on the main printed circuit board & the pressure switch was sticky. He's cleaned all the dirty bits and removed the blockage from the suction tubes. All for $140.00  :2thumbsup:  
Just a tad different from the first bloke that came to the house, unfortunately when I wasn't here, and 'inspected' the unit to later tell me it was stuffed and would cost more to repair than to fix- pffft! Was going to replace it with a less than mid-efficiency Brivis unit for $1600 less the initial $100  "inspection/call out" fee.  I'm sure glad I sourced a second opinion to say the least  :Eek:  
All said and done, we know there's a little hole in the heat exchanger, however, that's covered as the repair bloke's got a spare powerhouse 80, minus the main board, that we can buy off him for a song.  :Biggrin:  
Much better, quicker and safer to get a professional out- at least it's fixed properly now. 
Thanks again guys, Mike  :Cool:

----------


## dcaster

Would appreciate getting in touch with your service guy. I am in the eastern suburb in Melbourne. I have similar problem with my heater unit showing a code 7 error.

----------


## Mixmaster

Anyone who would like the service blokes details for their own heater issues to be resolved, please PM me and I'm happy to pass them on. He operates out of Eastern Suburbs of Melbourne, however, I'm fairly certain he covers most of Melbourne as well.
Dcaster, you'll be right now,hope he sorts your current heating issues.  :Smilie:  
Cheers, Mike  :Cool:

----------


## heyjan

My first time on here and want to post but dont know how to put one on.......Help!

----------


## Mixmaster

> My first time on here and want to post but dont know how to put one on.......Help!

  You just posted heyjan- so you've helped yourself  :Doh:  
Mike  :Biggrin:

----------


## OzzyJack

I suspect that Mixmaster has fixed his problems by now but for the record we've had similar problems with a Powerhouise 120.  It's now 14 years old and going strong except that on a rare occasion or two it doesn't start - with symptoms similar to those described above.     I've had experience with similar process control gear so AFTER TURNING OFF THE POWER, I pulled off the cover to the control board on the side and found the pressure switch - just above the circuit board with two pipes going to it.    I pulled off one of the pipes and distinctly heard the pressure switch microswitch change state once (ie operate) so guessed the switch was sticky. I put the pipe back on.  The underneath ot the pressure switch is plastic with a tiny vinyl boot. I gently pressed the boot a couple of times to "unstick" it.    The unit has now worked fine for a long time - until tonight!   A search on the web and I found a Poerhouse pressure swich in the Reece catalogue - they have a blue dot or a red dot version - mine has a blue dot on it.  So off to Reece's in the morning!      Remember, the switch is there for a reason - as part of a control system.  Don't mess if you don't understand what you're doing.  Hope this helps someone else...  OzzyJack

----------


## snoozyron

I have a vulcan power house 100 ducted heating system which has just stopped working. The air con won't work the heating wont work nor the fan. i have checked power in the climate box and all appears good and does the normal click when it fires up the system, but nothing works.
i have checked house fuse, power at heater fan unit. turned it off for 10 minutes. any suggestions. :Frown:

----------


## Rogmal

> Hi Guys, 
> I have a powerhouse 80 as well and have fault 7, (Ignition Failure)
> Cant really find any data on these units not even from Vulcan.
> I did do some investigating and found that the pressure sensing line into the combustion chamber was not sealed correctly and would have been leaking combustion pressure, I have sealed that now and will test unit again soon, 
> wondering if anyone has had similar problems??

  Four years after the last posting I've just tried something else to fix my apparently dead Powerhouse 80:  Press the reset button for a few seconds to turn the flashing LED off.  It's worked like a charm for me:  The fan turned on straight away and the gas turned on a few seconds later.  Heating has returned for the winter!

----------

